# Cleveland/Akron Subs Needed(Rittman, Fairlawn, Stow, and Streetsboro)



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

Looking for subs in these areas. Rittman, Fairlawn, Stow and Streetsboro. Shovelers also needed. PM and will get you info. Thanks


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

Burkartsplow;610141 said:


> Looking for subs in these areas. Rittman, Fairlawn, Stow and Streetsboro. Shovelers also needed. PM and will get you info. Thanks


Aaron the boro is my second trucks home. hes looking for some work


----------



## plowindiesel (Feb 20, 2008)

ill do some shoveling in cleveland


----------



## LHK2 (Jan 22, 2007)

PlowinDiesel - We are looking for sidewalk workers, Pm me or call 440-343-4847

BurkartsPlow - I have a guy down in Rittman. What kind and how much do you have down there. Call me at 440-343-4847


----------



## Northex (Sep 26, 2008)

Burkartsplow;610141 said:


> Looking for subs in these areas. Rittman, Fairlawn, Stow and Streetsboro. Shovelers also needed. PM and will get you info. Thanks


I can help in Stow and maybe Fairlawn. Give me a call 330-730-4551. Chris


----------



## overdhill1 (Nov 30, 2008)

I have three new trucks. Reliable equipment and experienced drivers.

Scott Hill
330 329-0116
[email protected]


----------



## suzuki0702 (Apr 6, 2008)

brand new setup here in tallmadge, have ties in kent area, stow and streetsboro would be nice!


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

Everything is covered for the season so far. If things dont work out for a couple of guys I will repost this thread. thanks . DO WORK 22S


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

Everything is covered for the season so far. If things dont work out for a couple of guys I will repost this thread. thanks . DO WORK 22Swesport


----------

